# Townsville Australia & Battle of The Coral Sea



## Lon (May 4, 2017)

Todays news re: Trump & Aussie PM made me think about being in Townsville Australia in 2004. Townsville is adjacent to the Coral Sea and in a park was a memorial to the famous battle. It was dark and there was a glowing stand kind of thing with a glowing palm of a hand. It was obvious you were to place your hand on it. I did, and a recorded voice of president Bush came over a speaker talking about the battle and honoring those that participated.


----------

